# Walton Lodge Laundry, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton to be converted into flats and restaurant



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

I feel unexpectedly sad about this. I loved having proper industry in the heart of Brixton, and it was wonderful that they had operated out of the same distinctive building for 119 years (the business started in 1880). 

The building has a prospective buyer, although no contracts have been exchanged. A pre planning application from some time ago suggested the locally listed building may be used for student accommodation.

Photos coming soon.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Loads of photos here: 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...ton-closes-after-nearly-120-years-of-service/


----------



## Belushi (Jun 3, 2014)

I know the building but never realised it was still operating as a laundry!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 3, 2014)

That's a shame


----------



## Nedrop (Jun 3, 2014)

always amazed me how they managed to park 3 trucks in there on a daily basis, some expert maneuvering was needed!


----------



## mxh (Jun 3, 2014)

Shame, must be a pretty competitive industry. I noticed last month the Sunlight laundry on Acre Lane has a name change Berendsen.


----------



## buscador (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm sure I'm going to sound like the dreadfullest of Daily Mail old farts now, but I do think it's quite sad that, while the facade of this building might be retained, what will most likely be lost is the "SANITARY STEAM LAUNDRY" (and below) signage. There are so many signs/advertisements/whatever that give clues to the history of a place that make wandering around so interesting. I'm not well-travelled enough to know if this is the same in other cities but it's something I love about London.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2014)

buscador said:


> I'm sure I'm going to sound like the dreadfullest of Daily Mail old farts now, but I do think it's quite sad that, while the facade of this building might be retained, what will most likely be lost is the "SANITARY STEAM LAUNDRY" (and below) signage. There are so many signs/advertisements/whatever that give clues to the history of a place that make wandering around so interesting. I'm not well-travelled enough to know if this is the same in other cities but it's something I love about London.


I agree that's part of what makes it special. I'd have thought that would be retained. It's quite usual when the signage is part of the architecture and the use changes. The Old Hat Factory flat development in Soho is a lovely example. Steam Laundry is old fashioned sounding enough to be considered historical and desirable but not confusing.

I wouldn't be surprised if whatever went in there is branded as the old steam laundry. Has Antic done one of those yet?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if whatever went in there is branded as the old steam laundry. Has Antic done one of those yet?


Word is that Antic had been sniffing around the premises too, but it seems they were unsuccessful.


----------



## mxh (Jun 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Word is that Antic had been sniffing around the premises too, but it seems they were unsuccessful.


Good, they appear to have enough going on in the area. Give someone else a chance.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2014)

While running yesterday, I was struck by just how many large commercial premises have been lost. Just to name the first two: the builder's merchants on Bedford Road and McCarthys cars at Clapham North.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> While running yesterday, I was struck by just how many large commercial premises have been lost. Just to name the first two: the builder's merchants on Bedford Road and McCarthys cars at Clapham North.


There is to be another sainsburys on the old McCarthys site,That will make it 3 within half a mile not counting the main store on the high street.


----------



## mxh (Jun 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> While running yesterday, I was struck by just how many large commercial premises have been lost. Just to name the first two: the builder's merchants on Bedford Road and McCarthys cars at Clapham North.


Yes I noticed the builders merchant, lots of over priced flats going up.
I take it McCarthys has gone the same way.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2014)

mxh said:


> Yes I noticed the builders merchant, lots of over priced flats going up.
> I take it McCarthys has gone the same way.


Yup, and likewise the Peugeot Garage at the end of Jeffreys road


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2014)

mxh said:


> Yes I noticed the builders merchant, lots of over priced flats going up.
> I take it McCarthys has gone the same way.



McCarthys not yet developed - but empty


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 4, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Yup, and likewise the Peugeot Garage at the end of Jeffreys road



Im surprised that the land on the corner of Acre lane/Kings avenue has not built on,Its a fair sized plot.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> McCarthys not yet developed - but empty


From the top of the 155 it's seems they are digging foundations and pretty deep ones at that
.......there will be no shortage of yuppies gazumping each other for a gaff right next to the tube, four boozers and a pizza place for bonus points

e2a 5 boozers


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2014)

Can't see a planning app


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Can't see a planning app


Do you need one to dig foundations ?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Do you need one to dig foundations ?



dunno. but probably advisable!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> dunno. but probably advisable!


that was an elevated forecourt there, so maybe it just looks deep from the top of the bus, but unless my memory is faulty I'm sure i saw one of those 
drills they use for sinking piles.......


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2014)

Here ya go leanderman 

http://www.planningfinder.co.uk/search/near?radius=5.0&postcode=SW9 9BT&order=authority_asc


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Here ya go leanderman
> 
> http://www.planningfinder.co.uk/search/near?radius=5.0&postcode=SW9 9BT&order=authority_asc



Not sure why I could not find that application - thanks. 

Built onto the pub! With a Tube vent next door


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 4, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 55058
> 
> I feel unexpectedly sad about this. I loved having proper industry in the heart of Brixton, and it was wonderful that they had operated out of the same distinctive building for 119 years (the business started in 1880).
> 
> ...


Not forgetting no longer being able to marvel at how they squeezed their trucks into the forecourt when parked up.


----------



## mxh (Jun 4, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Im surprised that the land on the corner of Acre lane/Kings avenue has not built on,Its a fair sized plot.


Has the brick mountain been removed?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

mxh said:


> Has the brick mountain been removed?


It was a magnificent mountain. 






http://www.urban75.org/blog/almighty-pile-of-bricks-on-acre-lane-brixton-sw2/


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2014)

mxh said:


> Has the brick mountain been removed?



Yes. Gone. Used car sales now. But plot was for sale for several million


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2014)

Lexadon has bought the old laundry. They're mulling over turning it into an extension of the Village with housing above and the back.

Read more here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...-iconic-laundry-building-on-coldharbour-lane/


----------



## CH1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think he has an eye to the "Brixton Central" development.
There is an arch at the back of the laundry which would give access through to any development on the old Tesco/Kwiksave site.
Might make the site more valuable/developable than it currently appears.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2015)

Luxury flats ahoy!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...n-lodge-building-in-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2015)

No 1-bed units at all - all 2 and 3. Curious.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> No 1-bed units at all - all 2 and 3. Curious.



Buy to let investment market is what they'll be aiming at I'd guess.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I give up. Brixton is going to be all flats, offices and boutique shops.
Real people and real work will be exiled from the borough.

On Radio 3 last night they were discussing culture and sleep - in particular with reference to HG Wells Time Machine.

Whereas previously the Morlocks from the Moorlands could work in the daytime cleaning hospital and hotel laundry at the Walton Lodge premises, they will now be further marginalised into early morning/late evening cleaning jobs in Your New Town Hall and various service flats it seems.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Buy to let investment market is what they'll be aiming at I'd guess.


Lexadon is a developer who rent out (at the high end) themselves. They don't normally sell to others AFAIK.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 8, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Buy to let investment market is what they'll be aiming at I'd guess.


Lexadon tend to develop to hold rather than sell. So although they are unlikely to be sold on to investors, yes they are likely to be let.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2015)

Lexadon must be absolutely RAKING it in now. On Coldharbour Lane alone they own multiple large and lucrative properties. The owners are some of the richest multi millionaires in the country.

Can't help thinking it would be nice if they gave a bit back sometime.  After all, they are operating their upmarket business in one of the most deprived wards in Lambeth.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 8, 2015)

is it empty? back in the day that would have been raved hard.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 8, 2015)

With its financial power - secured by locked-in gains of tens of million pounds - Lexadon can buy anything it wants and make even more easy money.

Tax rules, planning laws, housing policy and population growth have created a perfect brew for the Knights.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 8, 2015)

Its not just Brixton this is happening in. Soho is under threat and Denmark street "tin pan alley" is going to be "redeveloped". 

Had a look at the Standards property porn section on Wednesday. 

The Hat Factory in Hollen street (Rushy put picture up of it) is according to ES (page 30 of property porn section) being redeveloped into "12 chic apartments" for "bankers, business executives and the idle rich". ( And ES think this is all wonderful. They keep on going on about the wonderful benefits of Crossrail to put up house prices. As though that was the point of any infrastructure or regeneration development. )

I remember Hollen streets Hat Factory being the home of small media companies. Apart from its "sex and sleaze image", as ES puts it, that is now going as "Soho (is) lurching upmarket" Soho was a good example of an area which was a mixture of housing and real work as CH1 puts it. Film and media had been in Soho for years. Made it an interesting place. Ken Loach and Mike Leigh still have offices in Soho. 

page 38 of same edition of ES business media section has article on those opposing what is happening to Soho.

No area in central London is now safe from property developers.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2015)

A public 'consultation' is being held on Sat 24th Jan for all of three hours.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...alton-lodge-on-coldharbour-lane-24th-january/


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2015)

editor said:


> A public 'consultation' is being held on Sat 24th Jan for all of three hours.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...alton-lodge-on-coldharbour-lane-24th-january/


Apparently this will be repeated on 31st January

*On behalf of Lexadon Property Group you are invited to a public consultation to view and comment on the proposals at the former Laundry Factory *

*Walton Lodge 374 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8PL. *

*Saturday 24th and 31st January 2015 10am to 2pm*

Unusual for Lexadon to stage a consultation - maybe they think it necessary to try to gain some public acceptance on this particular project?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2015)

Went to see the consultation plans. Well its flats with business units underneath. They did say that they would be re looking at the plans.

Gave me a chance to take some photos of the Laundry now all the equipment has gone. Its a magnificent space. Does not look like much has been altered since it was built. I did say it would be good if some of the original features could be kept.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 24, 2015)

editor said:


> It was a magnificent mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best brick mountain i've seen for a long time.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Went to see the consultation plans. Well its flats with business units underneath. They did say that they would be re looking at the plans.
> 
> Gave me a chance to take some photos of the Laundry now all the equipment has gone. Its a magnificent space. Does not look like much has been altered since it was built. I did say it would be good if some of the original features could be kept.



read today that 70% of new builds in London are sold to "overseas buyers". makes my blood boil. time for Boris to fuck off.

great pictures. all that value and industry to be replaced by little boxes for rich people to bed down in for a few years before moving to the country. 

it'll be like a richman's ghetto soon - posh shops, posh people, all being served by the minimum wage slaves who will make up the rest of london. christ, i haven't seen a mondeo man in london for about 20 years. i honestly think the place is going to start creating a lot of boredom and unhappiness.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2015)

History of the laundry on the companies website. At end of it some old photos of inside of laundry. Shows how little has changed.Mainly employed women. Was family owned business to the end.

They built buildings to last back then.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I went too (in the morning). Most people drifting through seemed to be from the Barratts development next door (understandably).

Time will tell, but the impression I got was that this actaully was a case of consulting the neighbours - as opposed to presenting a finished scheme ready to wham into planning as the Higgs Triangle developer did.

Seems at this stage that Lexadon are offering a fair bit of employment generating space in the form of office space, along with some retail similar to Brixton Village, with varying amounts of residential (which, being Lexadon, would be rental at a full price).

They seemed open-minded about making a access through the laundry building (and retail units they propose) through the railway arch behind into whatever Brixton Central are cooking up between Lambeth and Network Rail. However it was illuminating to find that there had been no contact on this issue as of now between Lexadon, Lambeth Regeneration or Network Rail.

I should say that High Definition was around to ask the clever questions, and managed to get us access to the offices in the front part of the building (which might make nice flats - though I don't recall if this was on the plans. I will check next week, when they are running another open day.)


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm not convinced that there's really that much scope for actual change in this consultation. It might be handy for them to get a few ideas off locals, but it's still going to be unaffordable upmarket private flats.

*hoping to be proved wrong.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not convinced that there's really that much scope for actual change in this consultation. It might be handy for them to get a few ideas off locals, but it's still going to be unaffordable upmarket private flats.
> *hoping to be proved wrong.


To be quite honest I think they need to get their commercial/business lettings side sorted out. Jerry Knight was there, and was not actually that different to what I expected. He said that he now has a tenant sorted out for the Angel (though he did not give details). If the Angel was sorted out - and the business units at the Viaduct I think he would have more credibility as regards a mixed development in the Walton Lodge Laundry.

I don't know what to say about the affordability. Are you going to the Tale of Two Cities on Monday? Be interested to hear what their prescription is.

IMHO the current situation is closely related to the cure for the so-called crash. QE forcing interest rates down and assets prices up. Seemed to be the message of the BBC2 programmes The Super-rich and Us.


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 25, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> read today that 70% of new builds in London are sold to "overseas buyers". makes my blood boil. time for Boris to fuck off.
> 
> great pictures. all that value and industry to be replaced by little boxes for rich people to bed down in for a few years before moving to the country.
> 
> it'll be like a richman's ghetto soon - posh shops, posh people, all being served by the minimum wage slaves who will make up the rest of london. christ, i haven't seen a mondeo man in london for about 20 years. i honestly think the place is going to start creating a lot of boredom and unhappiness.



You're right. Why bother building any more flats or houses? They're only for the rich so lets just stop and shrink the supply further, that will help bring down prices.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> .......time for Boris to fuck off.


Dianne Abbot seems to be proposing interesting policies re development and property taxes - but will this block her from becoming the Labour candidate, and even if she was elected Mayor, would she be allowed to put this into practice? 
The power of capital now seems as great or greater than the mediaeval church if you ask me.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Went to see the consultation plans. Well its flats with business units underneath. They did say that they would be re looking at the plans.
> 
> Gave me a chance to take some photos of the Laundry now all the equipment has gone. Its a magnificent space. Does not look like much has been altered since it was built. I did say it would be good if some of the original features could be kept.


These are excellent pictures.

As for keeping these features at the back, Lexadon were discussing this.

That said, the plans on display involve digging out a basement, having office space in the basement, retail/arcade at ground level and flats above with a totally altered roof, curved so as not to obstruct light to the Barratts block.

In discussion they were talking about having a block of flats right at the back leaving the possibility of keeping the existing factory structure as a retail/market space potentially linking in to the railway arch at the back and the Brixton Central development in Valentia Place (should that be built).

I expect it will boil down to construction cost vs rental income, and an approach keeping the existing structure at the back could be cheaper to build and manage. They certainly seemed to be up with events in Brixton Village, and see duplicating this as one business model.


----------



## djdando (Jan 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> To be quite honest I think they need to get their commercial/business lettings side sorted out. Jerry Knight was there, and was not actually that different to what I expected. He said that he now has a tenant sorted out for the Angel (though he did not give details). If the Angel was sorted out - and the business units at the Viaduct I think he would have more credibility as regards a mixed development in the Walton Lodge Laundry.
> 
> I don't know what to say about the affordability. Are you going to the Tale of Two Cities on Monday? Be interested to hear what their prescription is.
> 
> IMHO the current situation is closely related to the cure for the so-called crash. QE forcing interest rates down and assets prices up. Seemed to be the message of the BBC2 programmes The Super-rich and Us.



The Angel is to become Sodo Pizza. They have branches in Clapton, Shoreditch and Honor Oak.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2015)

djdando said:


> The Angel is to become Sodo Pizza. They have branches in Clapton, Shoreditch and Honor Oak.


Could you say how you know this? 

I've looked them up and they're certainly pushing all the  on-trend buttons - craft beer,  serving specialist, exposed brick walls etc.  Pricey at £8-£10/pizza though.
http://sodopizza.co.uk/


----------



## Rushy (Jan 26, 2015)

I have reliably been told this too.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I have reliably been told this too.


It appears that your reliable source is unreliable!


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Could you say how you know this?
> 
> I've looked them up and they're certainly pushing all the  on-trend buttons - craft beer,  serving specialist, exposed brick walls etc.  Pricey at £8-£10/pizza though.
> http://sodopizza.co.uk/


 
Cheaper than Firezza


----------



## Rushy (Jan 26, 2015)

editor said:


> It appears that your reliable source is unreliable!



Or that a journo with a history of describing £8-10 meals as unaffordable and berating the type of people who attend such establishments isn't the person you want breaking your story!

Either way, let's wait and see. I commented in haste and have just realised that the previous poster who mentioned it was a random newbie so wish I had not!


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Or that a journo with a history of describing £8-10 meals as unaffordable and berating the type of people who attend such establishments isn't the person you want breaking your story!


This kind of needlessly personal response really makes me despair.

If they did indeed bother to look at the site before responding, they would have found very little to support your strange assertion, but would have most likely come across the most comprehensive review of Brixton restaurants and cafes online - and - dare I say it - quite probably found it a fair and reasonable.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Cheaper than Firezza


Sorry, I've not heard of them but Sodo's pizzas would certainly have been substantially pricier than those of the highly rated and hugely popular Franco Manco - their prices range from just £4.50 to £6.95.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 26, 2015)

editor said:


> This kind of needlessly personal response really makes me despair.
> 
> If they did indeed bother to look at the site before responding, they would have found very little to support your strange assertion, but would have most likely come across the most comprehensive review of Brixton restaurants and cafes online - and - dare I say it - quite probably found it a fair and reasonable.



But I don't think it's aimed as a dig at you - but an assessment that a smallish business might not want to repeat an OTC experience?


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> But I don't think it's aimed as a dig at you - but an assessment that a smallish business might not want to repeat an OTC experience?


Not withstanding his crass misrepresentation, do you think it even remotely likely that they might arrive at Rushy's rather singular and damning conclusion given that they responded to a tweet from Brixton Buzz? And if so, how, exactly?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2015)

I've done a trawl through the licensing applications and nothing further has gone in on 354 CHL since those community minded Brick Box ladies we used to have there.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 27, 2015)

Firezza are great. My other half has some weird problem with the fact the pizzas are square; but besides that, highly recommended


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2015)

Music video shot inside the old laundry (and the Dogstar) featuring local boy Rosko.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 28, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Firezza are great. My other half has some weird problem with the fact the pizzas are square; but besides that, highly recommended



Yup, firezza is cool, though expensive (couldn't believe the first time I walked into Franco Manca - _how much_?!)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Further to an enquiry by Maharani on another thread, it turns out a planning application was put in on 2nd March. Deadline for comments is 6th April.

This was not advertised - unless it is the Weekender today (2nd April).

15/01252/FUL | Demolition of the rear part of the former Walton Lodge Laundry building, erection of a 3-storey plus basement rear extension and change of use of the retained listed frontage building to provide 1296sqm of new Class B1 (business) floorspace, 13 self-contained dwellings (Use Class C3) and a new cafe/restaurant unit (Use Class A) within the retained facade building, together with associated hard landscaping, cycle and waste storage. | 374 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8PL

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...tails.do?activeTab=dates&keyVal=NKL0K7BOH6A00

So far there are only 2 comments - both from people living in Brixton Square, and both supporting.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Further to an enquiry by Maharani on another thread, it turns out a planning application was put in on 2nd March. Deadline for comments is 6th April.
> 
> This was not advertised - unless it is the Weekender today (2nd April).
> 
> ...



This is absolute bollocks.  Granted my netbook isn't the best medium for viewing, but it looks like they're intending to demolish everything.  It looks like they are truly poisonous cunts.

Someone tell me I'm wrong, please?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Twattor said:


> This is absolute bollocks.  Granted my netbook isn't the best medium for viewing, but it looks like they're intending to demolish everything.  It looks like they are truly poisonous cunts.
> Someone tell me I'm wrong, please?


I haven't read the planning application, but in the exhibition they had back in January or February the facade was to be kept.

There was some living accommodation above the front entrance which the applicant wanted to keep - but according to the council was unauthorised because of a technicality. This is on appeal. If the appeal succeeded one at least of the residential units would have some period features (internally).

My own opinion about the original factory building is that it would have made an excellent extension to Brixton Village as retain units.
Presumably Jerry Knight thinks he can get more income out of making an office complex at basement and ground level with residential above.

I don't feel quite as strongly as you do about this. What I find worrying is that Jerry Knight/Lexadon's only proven track record is in converting and managing luxury private rented flats.

He has not managed to let the industrial/retail space under "The Viaduct" in nearly 10 years.
The Angel is still vacant after about 5 years and the Paulet Arms after longer.(in both cases flats above are occupied)

To be quite honest any sane political party wanting to house everybody fairly would legislate so that companies like Lexadon have to provide 50% social housing as part of their community obligation.
Likewise they should have deadlines to let employment generating space - or forfeit it.

Can't see this happening in real life though can you?

P.S. the bottom line is it is difficult to object to an application that meets Lambeth planning policy - keeps facade, provides employment space, adds residential, but not enough to trigger affordable requirement.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Hmmm, not social housing then. It looks like a listed building but it can't be if they are applying to excavate a basement.
> 
> Thanks for that CH1. I shall put my objections in.


Has Lexadon ever built anything that has any element of social housing included?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2015)

by christ that looks awful.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2015)

Publicised it here: 
Lexadon applies to demolish rear of Walton Lodge laundry for private housing development


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> by christ that looks awful.


in ref to the box pop up thing bollox


----------



## djdando (Apr 4, 2015)

I genuinely don't see the problem with this. A) no one will be able to see what is built behind unless you're on a train or you live in brixton square. B) they couldn't have built a load of student flats as it is too close to brixton square and would be a fire hazard/ privacy breach / sunlight block. C) they are retaining the front building and incorporating it into coldharbour lane in a better way than it is now. D) they are providing new commercial space which is much needed in brixton. Look how quickly the commercial space in brixton square got let. I assume the reason why the viaduct never did is because there was a barren bit of land next to it for so long. Hardly the most in demand place for your business. I personally think Lexadon do a shoddy job of most things and they are money grabbers, however I think this is a decent design all things considered.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2015)

djdando said:


> B) they couldn't have built a load of student flats as it is too close to brixton square and would be a fire hazard/ privacy breach / sunlight block.


Planning permission had already been granted for the student accommodation and that would have been a damn sight more beneficial to the community as a whole than yet more luxury flats.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 4, 2015)

If its anything like the student accommodation next to me it will cost £190 a week for a 'pod' and will be full of overseas rich kids.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Planning permission had already been granted for the student accommodation and that would have been a damn sight more beneficial to the community as a whole than yet more luxury flats.


On the Walton Lodge Laundry site?
I can only see a 2014 appeal re the managers flat at the front, and the current 2015 application 15/01252/FUL (which you have put up the illustration for).

There is an incorrect link on the planning website which takes you to the "Explore Learning" application and also to part of Brixton Square.

But I don't see student accommodation anywhere (except on the top of Iceland in Brixton Road).


----------



## Twattor (Apr 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Planning permission had already been granted for the student accommodation and that would have been a damn sight more beneficial to the community as a whole than yet more luxury flats.



Student accommodation these days isn't how it was in our youth. It is one of the highest generating returns for institutional investors - luxury studios at £200+ pw.  At £6-8k pa it isn't your usual students that live there.  Granted, the sort of students that could afford to live there would probably have lots of disposable income to support the shops in the village, but i doubt they'd be the type to be shopping in the market or the arches.  Probably not much to choose between them and those able to afford private flats in terms of demographic.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Student accommodation these days isn't how it was in our youth. It is one of the highest generating returns for institutional investors - luxury studios at £200+ pw.  At £6-8k pa it isn't your usual students that live there.  Granted, the sort of students that could afford to live there would probably have lots of disposable income to support the shops in the village, but i doubt they'd be the type to be shopping in the market or the arches.  Probably not much to choose between them and those able to afford private flats in terms of demographic.


I guess I was running with the quaint notion of actual affordable student accommodation.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2015)

There's only going to be 13 flats by the way. 
djdando summed it all up from the design point of view.
Really we should be a bit more positive about this, and tell the council to stopping messing about at Popes Road and build some council flats.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2016)

The luxury, social housing free flats have already been built behind the building and it won't be long before Lexadon is inviting wealthy incomers to pay more hefty rents to Mr Jerry Knight & Co, a man not exactly renown for his generous philanthropy to the community he's made so much money from.



*awaits next email from Jerrykins


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> The luxury, social housing free flats have already been built behind the building and it won't be long before Lexadon is inviting wealthy incomers to pay more hefty rents to Mr Jerry Knight & Co, a man not exactly renown for his generous philanthropy to the community he's made so much money from.
> 
> View attachment 88500
> 
> *awaits next email from Jerrykins


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 22, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 88734


Thought you might like to see the back end of the Laundry


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 88734


It's a sad sight, really. Such a shame to see Brixton turning into a dormitory town/tourist destination. I liked having a working factory in the centre of town.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

The frontage is taking a right hammering.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2016)

editor said:


> The frontage is taking a right hammering.
> 
> View attachment 90095
> 
> View attachment 90096


Maybe Jerry is going into partnership with the Loughborough House people?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2016)

Here's the Financial Viability Statement [pdf] for Walton Lodge. I've not had time to try and pick out any points of interest.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Financial Viability Statement [pdf] for Walton Lodge. I've not had time to try and pick out any points of interest.


I haven't studied it either. It has to be said (IMHO) that this is a somewhat specialist development and it is debatable whether social housing is relevant here. But nevertheless there is the bureaucratic hurdle of proving it is not viable - which generates pay for estate agents and council planning officers.

Personally I'm still smarting from City AM claiming that it would be illegal for the Mayor of London to utilise derelict public land for public housing.

If that is true it makes Lexadon's manoeuvres to comply with planning rules look small beer indeed.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2016)

Isn't it that they could theoretically build on it themselves if they retain ownership but not transfer it to a builder or partnership to build on (without requiring maximum open market value)?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Isn't it that they could theoretically build on it themselves if they retain ownership but not transfer it to a builder or partnership to build on (without requiring maximum open market value)?


Probably. Can you see Sadiq Khan setting up a Public Works division?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Financial Viability Statement [pdf] for Walton Lodge. I've not had time to try and pick out any points of interest.


 Oooh. A nice £2m earner for Jerry & Co. Suuuh-weeet!

His company are trading in some of London's poorest wards, so I wonder if anyone has amy knowledge of community or charity schemes that Jerry or Lexadon have contributed to? Seeing as his company (and his personal fortune) are so big, it does seem a fair question to ask.

I did ask him directly about this some time ago (Jerry is - strangely - awfully keen on mailing me quite regularly) but he declined to answer. Perhaps he donates zillions but is too modest to announce the fact. Which would be a nice thing to do.

Perhaps he could post up here and tell us (he's an avid reader of these boards too). I'm sure he's really quite a generous man, but a search on Google only brings up this: Millionnaire developer prosecuted for illegal conversion of house in Trent Road

*awaits next email from Jerry


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 23, 2016)

deleted


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 24, 2016)

something something Jerry-built houses.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 24, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> something something Jerry-built houses.



I have heard from a reliable source that he prefers to be called _Jed _
..........Jedi Knight


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Oooh. A nice £2m earner for Jerry & Co. Suuuh-weeet!
> 
> His company are trading in some of London's poorest wards, so I wonder if anyone has amy knowledge of community or charity schemes that Jerry or Lexadon have contributed to? Seeing as his company (and his personal fortune) are so big, it does seem a fair question to ask.
> 
> ...



<ed: removed>


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> <ed: removed>


Have you a credible source for that, else I'll have to remove it.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2016)

editor said:


> The frontage is taking a right hammering.
> View attachment 90095
> View attachment 90096


There was a bit of a problem there this morning. Bloody great excavator knocked a girder and some power cabling coming through the artificially widened and lowered gap on the way out.

Obviously we are used to such behaviour when it comes to Herne Hill railway bridges - but I fancy the Walton Lodge facade might not be as resilient as a railway bridge.

PS I recall back in 1980 neighbouring residents go a 10% cut in their rates bill to compensate for "disturbance" during the building of Olive Morris House. I bet that Lambeth are not giving Brixton Square residents a 10% council tax cut!

PPS Anyone note this? Barratts were apparently awarding contracts illegally - right at the period when Brixton Square was built

Barratt executive arrested after internal misconduct inquiry - BBC News


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2017)

Here's what that 'sympathetic' conversion looks like:


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

It's a big old site:


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2017)

editor said:


> It's a big old site:
> View attachment 102741


Funnily enough I heard the Network Rail were highly uncooperative about using their empty arch at the back for site access - thereby causing most of the mess at the front where heavy equipment had to be got onto site by digging out the frontage.

Still I don't suppose one could expect Network Rail to be any more accommodating to Lexadon than anyone else?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Took a few snaps of crane operations on site yesterday.
Because they are preserving the facade many building materials are being hoisted over the frontage to be assembled behind. Usually it's huge bags of ready mix concrete but yesterday it was bright yellow girders.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Funnily enough I heard the Network Rail were highly uncooperative about using their empty arch at the back for site access - thereby causing most of the mess at the front where heavy equipment had to be got onto site by digging out the frontage.
> 
> Still I don't suppose one could expect Network Rail to be any more accommodating to Lexadon than anyone else?


Fuck them. 
It's not like Lexadon are some wonderful, much loved, community focused property developer.  There's precisely zero social or (splutter) 'affordable' housing in that site so the more it costs Lexadon, the happier I am.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Fuck them.
> It's not like Lexadon are some wonderful, much loved, community focused property developer.  There's precisely zero social or (splutter) 'affordable' housing in that site so the more it costs Lexadon, the happier I am.


My opinion on your opinion (if anyone cares) is that if this was the 1980s the Laundry would have made a fantastic Cooltan 3.

However as its the 2017s you might be better off with Lexadon than someone like Taylor Wimpey who would probably have demolished the site - and still not provided affordable or social housing.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> My opinion on your opinion (if anyone cares) is that if this was the 1980s the Laundry would have made a fantastic Cooltan 3.
> 
> However as its the 2017s you might be better off with Lexadon than someone like Taylor Wimpey who would probably have demolished the site - and still not provided affordable or social housing.


I don't think even Lambeth would have OKd the destruction of such a distinctive frontage, but they're all the same self-interested, affordable housing-avoiding luxury providers to me.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2017)

Some fresh developer bullshit








Brixton developers create the worst community noticeboard in London


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2017)

Here's now it looks now. Lexadon have mangled up the symmetry of the frontage and the thing at the back looks well fugly.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

So is Jerry 'No Affordable Homes' Knight digging some sort of extra bonus basement space? I don't recall seeing that in the original planning application but I may have missed it,


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2018)

The existing building has a small basement. The original planning application includes extending that basement to the full extent of the building. There will be a lightwell down one side, to give natural light and fire escape to the basements of the 5 commercial units. The street-facing A3 (food & drink) unit will also have a basement.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

Crispy said:


> The existing building has a small basement. The original planning application includes extending that basement to the full extent of the building. There will be a lightwell down one side, to give natural light and fire escape to the basements of the 5 commercial units. The street-facing A3 (food & drink) unit will also have a basement.
> 
> View attachment 134134


All that money to spend on expensive extensions but not an affordable unit to be found.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Crispy said:


> The existing building has a small basement. The original planning application includes extending that basement to the full extent of the building. There will be a lightwell down one side, to give natural light and fire escape to the basements of the 5 commercial units. The street-facing A3 (food & drink) unit will also have a basement.
> 
> View attachment 134134


That looks like a scaled-down version of Your Nu Town Hall, where the business units are to let. And the former Lambeth Borough cash safe with its door wedged open for H & S reasons one assumes.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

Who wants to open a restaurant in the old Walton Lodge? A mere £85,000 per annum.

Here's the vibrant blurb:



> As a major retail and leisure destination, Brixton can well justify its title as one of the most desirable places in London to live, work, shop and eat. Whilst having been the subject of major regeneration in recent years, the area has retained its unique character and style and its live music and culture scenes continue to flourish. Located at the end of the Victoria Line, Brixton Underground Station is the 18th busiest in London and sits alongside a mainline railway station, both of which serve a multitude of major bus routes.
> 
> The subject site is located on Coldharbour Lane immediately adjacent to Brixton Village, home to arguably the most vibrant restaurant scene in London, and directly opposite what will be the new home of the renowned Ovalhouse Theatre.
> 
> ...



Walton Lodge Laundry | 0203 757 7777 | Union Street Partners

*Looks like a bit of slipppage on the completion date of 'March 2018'. It's nowhere near ready.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

And will you look just how blooming edgy and arty their workspaces are.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Who wants to open a restaurant in the old Walton Lodge? A mere £85,000 per annum.
> Here's the vibrant blurb:
> Walton Lodge Laundry | 0203 757 7777 | Union Street Partners
> *Looks like a bit of slipppage on the completion date of 'March 2018'. It's nowhere near ready.


It will be our own version of The Fire Station at Waterloo - except it won't be a decommissioned first station.
Sounds OK to me - not that I would ever go in there. I still haven't been to Mama Dough!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> It will be our own version of The Fire Station at Waterloo - except it won't be a decommissioned first station.
> Sounds OK to me - not that I would ever go in there. I still haven't been to Mama Dough!


It'll be another trendy celebration of high living to rub in the faces of the poor people living in the estate opposite.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 12, 2018)

editor said:


> It'll be another trendy celebration of high living to rub in the faces of the poor people living in the estate opposite.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 12, 2018)

Well here’s the back end that no one can see from the road. So what do you reckon ?. It’s not long till completion, and I’m sure you feel sympathy for the residents of Brixton square who back on to this development. They have already had two years of grief with all the noise from the building works, now they will have considerable noise from partygoers not to mention a loss of light.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Well here’s the back end that no one can see from the road. So what do you reckon ?. It’s not long till completion, and I’m sure you feel sympathy for the residents of Brixton square who back on to this development. They have already had two years of grief with all the noise from the building works, now they will have considerable noise from partygoers not to mention a loss of light.


----------



## sealion (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> now they will have considerable noise from partygoers


Welcome to vibrant Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2018)

That's very avant garde. Unusually curvy though for the 21st century.
Maybe what is needs is a grass turf lining?

Turfing would soften it -see this example from the Faro Islands

Maybe you should get on to the Green Party?


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Well here’s the back end that no one can see from the road. So what do you reckon ?. It’s not long till completion, and I’m sure you feel sympathy for the residents of Brixton square who back on to this development. They have already had two years of grief with all the noise from the building works, now they will have considerable noise from partygoers not to mention a loss of light.


Ah, the luxury flat gentrifiers complaining about the next influx of luxury flat gentrifiers!

Actually I do have some sympathy with because this is a horrible development that has taken an age to finish - it's now way behind schedule. I _do _hope that it's not causing too much of a financial burden to Jerry Knight and his Lexadon empire.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Ah, the luxury flat gentrifiers complaining about the next influx of luxury flat gentrifiers!
> 
> Actually I do have some sympathy with because this is a horrible development that has taken an age to finish - it's now way behind schedule. I _do _hope that it's not causing too much of a financial burden to Jerry Knight and his Lexadon empire.


Luckily I’m on the other side so it wont affect me, but seriously this must piss them off considerably it’s nit the ideal view from your apartment, but in the other hand it may look better than the original factory .


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 12, 2018)

sealion said:


> Welcome to vibrant Brixton


Ha ha ha when it’s finished it actually may look quite good.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Luckily I’m on the other side so it wont affect me, but seriously this must piss them off considerably it’s nit the ideal view from your apartment, but in the other hand it may look better than the original factory .


I preferred an actual working factory giving employment to local people.


----------



## sealion (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Ha ha ha when it’s finished it actually may look quite good.


Brixton is already finished imo


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Ha ha ha when it’s finished it actually may look quite good.


Looks like someone has taken a sledge hammer to the nearest  zinc arch.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 12, 2018)

editor said:


> I preferred an actual working factory giving employment to local people.


I hear you, but this development will also employ local people in the bars and restaurants


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> I hear you, but this development will also employ local people in the bars and restaurants


Top notch jobs with a bright future, all of them.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 13, 2018)

editor said:


> Top notch jobs with a bright future, all of them.


Exactly like those at the laundry?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> Exactly like those at the laundry?


Well, they were a family business who managed to trade from the same site for around 100 years, so that suggests some sort of job stability - something that hospitality industry isn't exactly renown for.



> Another way permanent contracts are exploited to underpay staff – often below the minimum wage – is  extremely prevalent in the hospitality and catering industry. In hotels and restaurants most long-term staff are employed on permanent contracts, but it doesn’t make their lives any easier. In fact it makes them much worse. Employees on full-time contracts are asked to sign a form agreeing to opt out of the 48-hour maximum working week under the 1998 Working Time Regulations. This allows employers to give staff as many additional hours as they want – often up to 70, 80 or even more a week – and often without pay.
> 
> Beware full-time contracts as people are forced to work 80-hour weeks





> New figures reveal the scale of in-work poverty and which industries are hit the hardest.
> 
> Over half of people in poverty are now in working households – showing work is no longer a route out of poverty.
> 
> ...


The lowest paid workers of the lot are those in the hospitality trade, and many of those are forced onto zero hours contracts. So, no, I find little to cheer about when yet another low paying employer rolls into town - especially one with a restaurant that many locals most likely wont be able to afford.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 15, 2018)

editor said:


> Well, they were a family business who managed to trade from the same site for around 100 years, so that suggests some sort of job stability - something that hospitality industry isn't exactly renown for.
> 
> 
> 
> The lowest paid workers of the lot are those in the hospitality trade, and many of those are forced onto zero hours contracts. So, no, I find little to cheer about when yet another low paying employer rolls into town - especially one with a restaurant that many locals most likely wont be able to afford.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 15, 2018)

Don’t forget the tip, the laundry workers got no tips, a friend of mine make around £160 a week in tips


----------



## alcopop (Jul 15, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Don’t forget the tip, the laundry workers got no tips, a friend of mine make around £160 a week in tips


I wonder if the laundry paid London living wage?


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I wonder if the laundry paid London living wage?


They closed years ago so your question is spectacularly irrelevant.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

So I take it the urban line is now that replacing jobs in the old laundry with bar/ restaurant work is great step forward as they get tips?

So people should stop moaning and welcome these changes.

What a load of bollox.

I'm really I live in LJ now.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> So I take it the urban line is now that replacing jobs in the old laundry with bar/ restaurant work is great step forward as they get tips?
> 
> So people should stop moaning and welcome these changes.
> 
> ...


A job is a job is a job is a job!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> A job is a job is a job is a job!



Its so amusing for you. 

BTW I've worked in a laundry.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> A job is a job is a job is a job!



What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## alcopop (Jul 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Its so amusing for you.
> 
> BTW I've worked in a laundry.


& I have worked in bars and restaurants. But your point eludes me I’m afraid


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> & I have worked in bars and restaurants. But your point eludes me I’m afraid



Thought it might.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> What is this supposed to mean?


Replacing one type of job with another similar type of job means not a lot


----------



## alcopop (Jul 21, 2018)

B


Gramsci said:


> Thought it might.


but I do agree with your ‘stop moaning’ idea. 

Not going to happen though is it mate?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

Its really positive for Brixton that the enterprising head of Lexadon has worked so hard to bring this much needed development to Brixton. Providing new and much better job opportunities to Brixton. 

If only people could see the positives.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> B
> 
> but I do agree with your ‘stop moaning’ idea.
> 
> Not going to happen though is it mate?



I'm not your mate.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Its really positive for Brixton that the enterprising head of Lexadon has worked so hard to bring this much needed development to Brixton. Providing new and much better job opportunities to Brixton.
> 
> If only people could see the positives.


That’s more like it. I knew you would see the light.

Congratulations my friend!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Replacing one type of job with another similar type of job means not a lot



Except these jobs waiting on the middle classes will mean that the workers will get tips. If they tug their forelocks enough.

Do you not see that as a great day for the workers?


----------



## alcopop (Jul 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Except these jobs waiting on the middle classes will mean that the workers will get tips. If they tug their forelocks enough.
> 
> Do you not see that as a great day for the workers?


The workers are getting paid! What’s not to like?

I don’t mean to be rude but I do think your Marxist shtick is a bit dated.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> That’s more like it. I knew you would see the light.
> 
> Congratulations my friend!



We are best pals now. Really chummy.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> We are best pals now. Really chummy.


Probably going a bit far tbh, but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> The workers are getting paid! What’s not to like?
> 
> I don’t mean to be rude but I do think your Marxist shtick is a bit dated.



What is this about?

Did I mention Marxism?

Look at past few posts. No I didn't.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Probably going a bit far tbh, but whatever floats your boat



I'm quite happy floating my own boat.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 21, 2018)

Sorry 


Gramsci said:


> What is this about
> 
> Did I mention Marxism?
> 
> Look at post few posts. No I didn't.


sorry battery dying (also bit bored now) so will have to leave it here I’m afraid. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Sorry
> 
> sorry battery dying (also bit bored now) so will have to leave it here I’m afraid.
> 
> Good luck!!



Likewise.

I've better things to do.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Likewise.
> 
> I've better things to do.


I’m sure there’s someone out there who will be thrilled to fill one of these vacancies


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> I’m sure there’s someone out there who will be thrilled to fill one of these vacancies


I'm sure they'd be happy to get a job, but I doubt if many people are genuinely "thrilled" to get a job in the worst paid sector in the UK where zero hours contracts are prevalent.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 26, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm sure they'd be happy to get a job, but I doubt if many people are genuinely "thrilled" to get a job in the worst paid sector in the UK where zero hours contracts are prevalent.


Isn't one of the much cited problems the lack of enthusiasm amongst UK born folk when it comes to doing any minimum wage job? Isn't this precisely why immigrant labour fills most low paid service industry Jobs? 

Growing up I picked fruit an worked on farms for pennies an hour, as did most of our village. Recently the only people who pick fruit are immigrants. I gather farms can't get immigrant labour anymore. Will natives step up as we did?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Isn't one of the much cited problems the lack of enthusiasm amongst UK born folk when it comes to doing any minimum wage job? Isn't this precisely why immigrant labour fills most low paid service industry Jobs?
> 
> Growing up I picked fruit an worked on farms for pennies an hour, as did most of our village. Recently the only people who pick fruit are immigrants. I gather farms can't get immigrant labour anymore. Will natives step up as we did?


Instead of blaming 'lazy' people, blame capitalism which creates these shit jobs and the bosses for paying so little.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Instead of blaming 'lazy' people, blame capitalism which creates these shit jobs and the bosses for paying so little.


Don't be silly. There are always going to be lots of different sorts of jobs with different levels of responsibility and remuneration. 

From conversations I have with folks in the traditional industries such as farming, there aren't folks prepared to start at the bottom as they seem to believe that work is beneath their entitlement


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 27, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Don't be silly. There are always going to be lots of different sorts of jobs with different levels of responsibility and remuneration.
> 
> From conversations I have with folks in the traditional industries such as farming, there aren't folks prepared to start at the bottom as they seem to believe that work is beneath their entitlement



'Start at the bottom'? There's a career path that starts at picking fruit and ends where - running the farm?


----------



## alcopop (Jul 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Instead of blaming 'lazy' people, blame capitalism which creates these shit jobs and the bosses for paying so little.


Absolutely, I wished I had lived before capitalism. When everyone had great, well paid jobs.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Absolutely, I wished I had lived before capitalism. When everyone had great, well paid jobs.


I wished you'd lived then too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2018)

Twattor said:


> From conversations I have with folks in the traditional industries such as farming, there aren't folks prepared to start at the bottom as they seem to believe that work is beneath their entitlement


In every industry for the whole of my life and every generation I’ve looked at in history, people paying poverty wages have said the precise same thing.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 27, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 'Start at the bottom'? There's a career path that starts at picking fruit and ends where - running the farm?


20 Billionaires Who Started With Nothing


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2018)

alcopop said:


> 20 Billionaires Who Started With Nothing


I am extremely disappointed to be served up with such a link on this thread. Can't you give us an update on Mr Knight?
He was in the Sunday Times Rich List 2009 with a net worth of £50 milllion (having started as a Lambeth Council gas fitter)

In 2012 the Evening Standard said this: "Jerry Knight of Lexadon has had to graft harder. The former plumber spent decades converting homes in Clapham and Brixton. He stands at the foot of the table — but that’s  not such a bad place. Even he is worth £50 million."

The context of the Evening Standard article seems to be speculating on an Estates Gazette Rich List for 2012 which had not yet been unveiled. Presumably the Standard therefore did the best they could and fell back on old 2009 Sunday Times data.

Does anyone have a figure for the current value of Lexadon? I reckon it has fallen under the radar because of ludicrous overvasluations of Google (sorry Alphabet) etc. Nobody worries about London based millionaires anymore. Its all US and Chinese billionaires.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

alcopop said:


> 20 Billionaires Who Started With Nothing


Ah, the Thatcher wet dream._ If only I work a bit harder all this can be mine. _


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Isn't one of the much cited problems the lack of enthusiasm amongst UK born folk when it comes to doing any minimum wage job? Isn't this precisely why immigrant labour fills most low paid service industry Jobs?
> 
> Growing up I picked fruit an worked on farms for pennies an hour, as did most of our village. Recently the only people who pick fruit are immigrants. I gather farms can't get immigrant labour anymore. Will natives step up as we did?



This kind of attitude is what drove sections of the working class to vote Brexit. 

I opposed Brexit.

But I can understand why ordinary working people in this country got totally pissed off with the attitude of people like you and voted Brexit.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Don't be silly. There are always going to be lots of different sorts of jobs with different levels of responsibility and remuneration.
> 
> From conversations I have with folks in the traditional industries such as farming, there aren't folks prepared to start at the bottom as they seem to believe that work is beneath their entitlement



No editor is right. You should go off and read Marx. Capital volume one. It is like what FridgeMagnet says this is nothing new.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

I know the politics forums are not for the faint hearted.

But Brixton Forum right wing posting beggars belief.

Posts above are just right wing. What can I say? Its basic stuff.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Don't be silly. There are always going to be lots of different sorts of jobs with different levels of responsibility and remuneration.
> 
> From conversations I have with folks in the traditional industries such as farming, there aren't folks prepared to start at the bottom as they seem to believe that work is beneath their entitlement



This came up on the Archers this morning. Hilariously the gentlemrn farmers of Ambridge have just had to deal with revolt from the East European pickers who threatened to go home mid harvest if they didn't get paid more. Brian said get there names to make sure don't employ them next year.

I do like the Archers. Shows how class system works in this country.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

editor said:


> Instead of blaming 'lazy' people, blame capitalism which creates these shit jobs and the bosses for paying so little.



Spot on

And saying people are "lazy" is lazy stereotype in itself.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2018)

Cracking postcard view here: 







Brixton history: The Carlton Club, Brixton Village, Granville Arcade and Walton Lodge on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2018)

I see quite  few young professionals have now moved in.


----------



## djdando (Dec 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I see quite  few young professionals have now moved in.



*People under 35 with jobs. 

God forbid.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

djdando said:


> *People under 35 with jobs.
> 
> God forbid.


I don't blame them at all, but it's another part of the gentrification that is fuelling the growing rich/poor divide in Brixton. 

Upmarket, unaffordable developments like this with zero social housing provided and zero social rents offered are a fucking blight on the town.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

I think Lexadon could use a better copywriter: 


> Lexadon are pleased to offer this one double bedroom apartment to the market. Minutes away from all local amenities such as Brixton Village and Pop Up Brixton. This property has great open planned kitchen and lounge area and a double bedroom.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2018)

djdando said:


> *People under 35 with jobs.
> 
> God forbid.



I know plenty of people under 35 with jobs. They can't afford flats in Nu Brixton.

So what point are you making?


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I know plenty of people under 35 with jobs. They can't afford flats in Nu Brixton.
> 
> So what point are you making?


He hasn't got a coherent point. It's just a cheap smear.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

Say hello to our new _double-gate_d community.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2019)

Ugh.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

If there's one thing Brixton needs, it's yet another late night booze-flogging restaurant. 

The Laundry Restaurant on Coldharbour Lane applies for late night booze licence


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2019)

I've just sicked up a bit: 



> In a nutshell: This new bistro and bar hopes to clean up on Coldharbour Lane



Blah, blah, middle class blah: 


> The restaurant will range over two floors - upstairs there'll be bar and counter dining as well as lots of banquettes - and downstairs there'll be two private dining rooms. Should the weather be clement, there'll also be a sizeable terrace with plenty of spots for alfresco dining.



The Laundry sees Walton Lodge on Coldharbour Lane turning into an all day neighbourhood brasserie and bar | Latest news | Hot Dinners


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I've just sicked up a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Clean up Cold harbour lane" ?

I find this insulting.

Not surprising its someone from Pop doing this.

I lived opposite the laundry for years when it was still a laundry.  Never had a problem with it. 

So don't understand what Cleaning up CHL means.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> "Clean up Cold harbour lane" ?
> 
> I find this insulting.
> 
> ...


I read it again and it actually says "Clean up ON Coldharbour Lane." As in make shit loads of money for themselves. I'm sure the residents of the local estate will be thrilled to have another expensive place they can't afford to visit on their doorstep.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I read it again and it actually says "Clean up ON Coldharbour Lane." As in make shit loads of money for themselves. I'm sure the residents of the local estate will be thrilled to have another expensive place they can't afford to visit on their doorstep.



The implication imo of the use of the term "clean up CHL" is imo that entrepreneurs will solve the social problems of CHL. 

Its no surprise that an entrepreneur from Pop is heading this. 

The whole thing about Pop and the New Labour Council was that entrepreneurs would "clean" up Brixton. 

Its part of the Neo Liberal ideology that this New Labour Council adheres to.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The implication imo of the use of the term "clean up CHL" is imo that entrepreneurs will solve the social problems of CHL.
> 
> Its no surprise that an entrepreneur from Pop is heading this.
> 
> ...


I loathe Lambeth's worshipping of the whole entrepreneur ideology. Entrepreneurs aren't there to help the community. They're there to make shitloads of money for themselves and gentrifying neighbourhoods are their opportunistic breeding grounds.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

And here's the full on slab of community splitting gentrification, with the restaurant offering a "south-facing Parisian-inspired terrace" and private dinner rooms.







The Laundry ‘Bistro & Wine Shop’ adds a fresh layer of gentrification to Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

"A mix of old world authenticity laced with new world spirit" with Vesuvian tomatoes.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 6, 2019)

editor said:


> "A mix of old world authenticity laced with new world spirit" with Vesuvian tomatoes.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Nov 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 189220


Not sure if this is good value or not, I need to see a photo of the portion sizes


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 4, 2020)

I was walking past today and noticed the A board blocking half the pavement that someone had mentioned here. I popped in and spoke to Emma the manager who said that she would move it. Hopefully that will be a permanent thing.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I was walking past today and noticed the A board blocking half the pavement that someone had mentioned here. I popped in and spoke to Emma the manager who said that she would move it. Hopefully that will be a permanent thing.


It's been there for months. Seeing as the pavement is narrow, the road is busy and there's plenty of pedestrians, it seemed like sheer arrogance to stick in there in the first place.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 4, 2020)

I agree, although Emma could see the issue and was very pleasant about it - let's see if it lasts.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 4, 2020)

I ate there today, taking advantage of Rishi's £10 off £20 scheme (further stacked with AmEx's £5 off £10 "Buy Small" promotion)

Nothing to get too excited about:

Slow service. As on a previous visit, plenty of staff, having animated and engaging conversations with each other and various friends of theirs. I seemed to be invisible
Noisy background music. Not needed or welcomed. Detracted from the experience.
Very poor value. £14 for an adequate burger, accompanied by third-party chips and coleslaw. £3.50 for a few leaves of lettuce. £4.50 for a lager - not a pint, but some indeterminate proprietary size (a bit bigger than a half), that enables pint-like prices for significantly less beer.

After a double-stacked discount: £27.50 -> £11. Just about worth it at that price.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> I ate there today, taking advantage of Rishi's £10 off £20 scheme (further stacked with AmEx's £5 off £10 "Buy Small" promotion)
> 
> Nothing to get too excited about:
> 
> ...


Sounds bloody awful. £14 for a burger! I can't say I've ever been tempted to try their 'south-facing Parisian-inspired terrace' and watch people walk into the social housing opposite. Even with their sky high prices, they'll make a killing when the theatre opens. 

Despite Brixton Houses's best intentions, I suspect that the 'theatre quarter' (or whatever shit name gets  foisted on it) will be a real focus of hyper gentrification in the area.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I agree, although Emma could see the issue and was very pleasant about it - let's see if it lasts.


And there's your answer:



Photo taken at 6.45pm today.

"Terrace cocktails" and "Private dining rooms," FFS. Are we in Chelsea or somewhere?


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 4, 2020)

Could you pop in next time and remind them that Emma the manager promised to relocate it? I think if enough people keep banging on about it they might do something about it
ETA Can I use your picture to email them?


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Could you pop in next time and remind them that Emma the manager promised to relocate it? I think if enough people keep banging on about it they might do something about it
> ETA Can I use your picture to email them?


Of course. That sign has been there for months and months. If they don't do anything I'll name and shame them in a Buzz article because I've seen people with prams having to walk into the street because of their shitty sign.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 4, 2020)

Cool - I've sent an email. Let's see...I do think it's crap that these businesses think it's OK to take up valuable space in the public realm with their 'free advertising'


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Of course. That sign has been there for months and months. If they don't do anything I'll name and shame them in a Buzz article because I've seen people with prams having to walk into the street because of their shitty sign.


Can't you suggest they take inspration from one of their classier local rivals - a sign to look up to, not trip over:


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 5, 2020)

I had an email at 3 am!

Extreemely sorry about this, we're briefing the team to avoid this, thanks for pointing it out! 

Do stop in and let us know if it happens again. 

Best, 

Melanie


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I had an email at 3 am!
> 
> Extreemely sorry about this, we're briefing the team to avoid this, thanks for pointing it out!
> 
> ...


The sign does seem to have backed off the pavement now. The place seems to be doing quite good business on its 'Parisian style' south facing, people watching terrace, although I imagine they'll struggle a bit when the chilly weather kicks in.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 9, 2020)

editor said:


> The sign does seem to have backed off the pavement now. The place seems to be doing quite good business on its 'Parisian style' south facing, people watching terrace, although I imagine they'll struggle a bit when the chilly weather kicks in.


thats good news that the sign isn't blocking the pavement - thanks for posting back, not been to Brixton for ages! I don't think they'll be the only ones struggling when it gets cold.....


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

I see the usual firework wars have started off again....


----------

